

StuffBuff Social Bidding System - kerringtonx
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/15/stuffbuff-social-bidding-system-hits-beta-and-you-can-try-it-here/

======
kerringtonx
A step in the right direction for social e-commerce? It's getting better ...
but still isn't there yet in my opinion.

